# Enhanced Aurora Wolfman



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I decided yesterday to take some of my new learned skills and apply them to my old build of the Aurora Wolfman. Mainly it was shading and highlighting the rock base, washing and drybrushing the Wolfman and skull, and repainting the rats. It made quite a difference and I am very happy with it. You can see how he looked before the enhancements at the bottom of the post. I still am unable to capture what the model looks like in person using the camera. It is somewhat better up close and personal.



















And here is the model before the application of the enhancements.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW i think the changes you made look great that is not to say it didn't look good to start with BUT I REALLY LIKE THE CHANGES


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice work on your wolfman kit!
The shading in of the rocky base & Skull really turned out excellent:thumbsup:
Was that a glow kit or the 60's long box issue?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen. It was out of the Aurora labeled Toys 'r Us Monstrous Four Pack they released around 2000 or so. It had Frankenstein, Dracula, the Wolfman, and the Creature. I have Frankenstein and the Creature in work as well. It wasn't a glow version either.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very nice job, I LOVE the shading on the base!!

Wayne


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Very Very Nice!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet work!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Much better enhanced! You can see more of the detail in the kit with what you've done!

Great job! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks awesome!! I wish someone would do a Werewolf by Night replacement head because the rest of him looks like the comic character!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work on the enhancements. I thought this was going to be a model of the Wolfman looking from behind the tree like the Bama artrwork.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Excellent work on the enhancements. I thought this was going to be a model of the Wolfman looking from behind the tree like the Bama artrwork.


I may have titled the post incorrectly, might should have been "Reworked Aurora Wolfman." Were you thinking of the MIM Aurora tribute Yagher sculpt or the Randy Bowen Polar Lights model? I have the Bowen sealed in a box for a future build and have considered the purchasing the MIM Wolfman as well. (I already have and built the MIM Phantom and Dracula.) I think I built this one originally about 4-5 years ago but didn't, obviously if you look at the original picture of it, know about washing, highlighting, dry brushing, and shadowing. So Saturday I decided to see if I could apply those techniques to the model and they turned out nicely really making him look real and no longer one dimensional. And it wasn't too much work.

Again everyone, thanks for the nice remarks. As everyone know having a fellow modeler comment makes your efforts that much better.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work on the rocks, never seen them done like that before, like quartzite or marble.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Great work, you took it from looking great to looking terrific. Awesome work on the rocks!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

You really brought out the details on this! Cool!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i really love the Aurora Wolfman!.. the texture on his body / trousers is first class!.. i just love the whole kit!... takes me back to the early 70's.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> Looks awesome!! I wish someone would do a Werewolf by Night replacement head because the rest of him looks like the comic character!


Hmm...which version of THAT character, though? Original artist Mike Ploog's version or later artist Don Perlin's version? Poisonally, I'd go for Ploog's...I was always a big fan of his art.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice re-work of your Wolfman, RKoenn!!! This is an excellent kit to use washes and dry-brush on and it certainly shows on yours. - Denis


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint job rkoenn! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the before/after pics.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Again thanks everyone for the comments. The rocks were left the base gray as shown in the before picture. All I did to enhance them was to spray Freestyle panes gray paint in the area between the individual rocks and on some of the rock faces depending on what I felt would be shadowing effect. The Wolfman was first given a "The Detailer" heavy black wash. After this dried I sprayed him with Testors Dullkote and then dry brushed a Tamiya buff color. This looked a bit light to me so I applied another black wash. I applied a wash to the deeper areas on his face and then blended in black paint over the nose. The pants were left the original green and I shaded the creases and other areas with a Freestyle transparent brown color. I also washed the scuffed and torn areas with the Detailer black to bring out the detail. The skull was repainted with Freestyle bone white, sealed, and then washed with The Detailer brown wash. The rats were redone with dark brown upper body and buff under body. I tried giving them a black wash but the detail was so lightly molded in it didn't have much effect. It only took about 3 or 4 hours and really made a huge difference. Or course since reading here and elsewhere I have learned much about these advanced techniques for making my models look realistic.


----------

